# Suddenly chewing wood? HELP!!



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

Teddy is almost 9 months old. Suddenly he is chewing the corners of my wood molding! Yesterday I was standing right near him! 

He did chew on part of my stair molding a few months back and I put bitter apple on it...that was the end of it. Until now!

He has PLENTY of toys & bones to chew on. I do keep some in the freezer and rotate them.

Can he be teething again??? I haven't noticed any teeth missing or new ones coming in....not that he really likes me to pry open his mouth. 

I have put bitter apple on every corner in hopes that will stop him. I have an absolutely gorgeous dining room table, but I don't think the bitter apple will 'stick' to the shiny wood.

Any ideas on what's going on?? I don't think it's boredom as like I said, I was standing right there!

:help:


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

It will stick. 

If possible, keep Teddy out of the room. My Nessie ate a baseboard and two lower deckrails before we noticed and ran around spraying everything with bitter apple. Reapply weekly, if not sooner. Watch him to make sure that he doesn't move to a new area or piece of furniture.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi recently chewed the corner of the molding around the floor to ceiling windows that flank our front door. He's 5. I hav no idea why. But you can bet they are now coated with hot sauce! (Bitter apple does nothing for him). The funny thing is, he NEVER chewed furniture or woodwork when he was younger.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Bitter Apple does nothing to deter Maggie either. Hot sauce works wonders!  She will just sniff and walk away. 
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Toby chewed his way through the bottom of the molding of the door to the garage. He did it from the beginning and never really stopped. I don't know why he did it, but he would go at it sometimes and others just ignored it. I never put anything on it to make him stop either.


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone...but hot sauce??? Like the red tabasco sauce??


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

betteboop57 said:


> Thanks everyone...but hot sauce??? Like the red tabasco sauce??


Yup. The hottest stuff I could find. In our case, he was chewing wires, and it was just too dangerous to use "maybe" deterrents.


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

krandall said:


> Yup. The hottest stuff I could find. In our case, he was chewing wires, and it was just too dangerous to use "maybe" deterrents.


Interesting. 
OK, have to ask....does it stain white baseboard? Are you afraid of attracting little critters?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

betteboop57 said:


> Interesting.
> OK, have to ask....does it stain white baseboard? Are you afraid of attracting little critters?


If I had to attach it to anything I was afraid might get stained, I taped on a piece of paper first, then put the hot sauce on that. He was TERRIBLE about going after the fringe on my Orientals, so I pinned strips of felt to those and put the hot sauce on.

I can't imagine what critters it would attract&#8230; the dog and cat gave it a wide berth. I never saw any signs of ants or anything else either.


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

:doh:


krandall said:


> If I had to attach it to anything I was afraid might get stained, I taped on a piece of paper first, then put the hot sauce on that. He was TERRIBLE about going after the fringe on my Orientals, so I pinned strips of felt to those and put the hot sauce on.
> 
> I can't imagine what critters it would attract&#8230; the dog and cat gave it a wide berth. I never saw any signs of ants or anything else either.


Ahhhhh....good idea!
As for little bugs...well...I guess that's kind of silly.
:frusty:

I DO think the bitter apple is working. Just trying to figure out why he would do this so suddenly.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah a couple of my pups (non-hav) were part termite. One ate part of my redwood deck.

habanero is the hottest pepper known to man, so a hot sauce with that is quite the deterrent.

this is supposed to be more bitter, than bitter apple, I haven't tried it myself:
Amazon.com : Synergy Fooey Ultra Bitter Spray 4 Ounce : Pet Deterrent Sprays : Pet Supplies


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

sprorchid said:


> Yeah a couple of my pups (non-hav) were part termite. One ate part of my redwood deck.
> 
> habanero is the hottest pepper known to man, so a hot sauce with that is quite the deterrent.
> 
> ...


Not trying to jinx myself...but so far, so good on the bitter apple.
Now....someone tell me HOW to stop him from seeking out worms and eating them???


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

betteboop57 said:


> Not trying to jinx myself...but so far, so good on the bitter apple.
> Now....someone tell me HOW to stop him from seeking out worms and eating them???


Put hot sauce on them? :laugh:


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

krandall said:


> Put hot sauce on them? :laugh:


OH PLEASE!! It's SO GROSS!!!

He's like a pig sniffing out truffles in Italy!!

:flypig:


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

I'm dealing with that problem as well - wood. Also when Chloe potty's outside she likes to eat wood bark (hollow) from our pine needle - she is quick to pick up anything and start chewing ...:frusty:


----------



## Nettie1114 (Jan 30, 2014)

I went to Lowes and bought foam child proof protectors and put it on the corner baseboard when my pups started chewing at 9 months old. They are now 17 months and they tried it once with the foam then left it alone.


----------

